# Most Scenic Waterfall In The World?



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice time for my connection to die killing the poll but here are a few video's anyway...

Jog Falls in India - Hardly any flow during the dry season due to daming but during the monson I believe this waterfalls height and flow make it the most powerful on earth.






Sutherland Falls in New Zealand - A beast of a waterfall at 580 meters tall in one of the most scenic locations in the world within Fjordland national park along the Milford Track.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

I went to Iguazu falls the other day, I think that`s pretty hard to beat. Most beautiful landscape i`ve ever seen.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

GOCTA WATERFALL 771 METERS AMAZONAS PERU.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

This video almost makes me cry, Angel Falls is too beautiful, really this video made by BBC is awesome!, you should watch it, this is a big natural wonder, almost *1 kilometer of height:* 

*Angel Falls (Kerepacupai Merú), the tallest waterfall in the world:*


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Virginia Falls in Canada - A massive waterfall not spoiled by reckless devolpment.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

2 MY POINT OF VIEW I BELIVE THAT IGUAZU FALLS IN BRAZIL AND ARGENTINA BORDER ARE THE MOST DRAMATIC AND BEAUTIFUL WATERFALLS IN THE WORLD CHECK THIS AMAZING VIDEO AND ENJOY THE RIDE.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

@MoreOrLess, great idea. Thanks for opening a thread.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm not american or canadian, but this is undoubtly the most spectacular water curtain.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Not as wide but Kaieteur Falls in Guyana's height makes for a dam impress curtain of water aswell....


----------



## erka (Apr 26, 2003)

And then there is the amazing Loenen-waterfall near Apeldoorn in the Netherlands, with a whopping 15 meter and of course completely cultivated and nicely fenced off like everything here.










:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Victoria falls, Zambia-Zimbabwe


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ Winner!


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Victoria falls,Niagara falls,Angels falls


----------



## Andres28 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Iguazu Falls (Argentina - Brazil)*

The falls are unequally divided between Argentina and Brazil. To see them properly, you must visit both sides. In Brazil you get the grand overview and in Argentina you get a closer look (most of the falls are located on argentinian side). The 275 falls are over 3 kilometers (2 miles) wide and 80 meters (260 feet) high, which makes them wider than Victoria and higher than Niagara Falls.


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

^^ Why so few photos???? XD

My favorites are Salto del Venado, Niagara, and Victoria falls


The most scenic of my country is the Basaseachi fall in Chihuahua, it has 246 meters (807 ft):


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Interesting how the greatest waterfalls seem to be along international borders.


----------



## lusorod (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys I have just finished editing a vlog about Iguaz[u falls about the Brazilian side. Soon enough I`ll edit one on the Argentinian side too as well as paraguay nearby so on and so forth! Please have a look, like, share, subscribe. I hope you like it! Cheers!

There are a lot of drone shots here and information about how to get there so on and so forth!


----------

